# Which resort in Myrtle is most quiet & "natural"?



## Carol C (Jan 14, 2006)

There are so many Myrtle Beach resorts, some listed as being in North Myrtle. Which area is best for someone who doesn't like noise and traffic, who'd like to be able to do some birding and get away to the state park easily? Last time I was in Myrtle Beach during summer I remember quite a bit of litter on the beaches, and there was one area that was congested with commercial establishments. I'd rather not be in the middle of that part of the scene. Please advise...and thanks in advance! P.S. Interested in both RCI and II. Trading power not really an issue.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 14, 2006)

Carol, I'm not sure that much of the MB area wouldn't still disappoint you, in regards to non-commercial, natural, quiet areas for birding - especially in the summer when traffic could be pretty intense. That aside, the Marriott's immediate neighborhood is quite nice. If you're wanting closer access to the 2 parks, go south, to Garden City/ Murrell's Inlet area, which is quieter than MB proper. 

Otherwise, what I've come to like about Myrtle Beach, where I often go off-season when there are no crowds, is the direct front view from an oceanfront balcony or chair, watching the pelicans and seagulls, coupled with the easy access to commercial stuff like Imax and films for rainy or cool days. It's really more of an almost-urban experience, with an oceanfront, for me. I was accustomed to much prettier natural beaches on NC's barrier islands, and at first MB was somewhat of a shock, until I settled into accepting it for what it is, and really enjoying the extra-beach activities. Many of my friends don't like it particularly, compared to other NC beaches. Most of the shows aren't my style, but we did go to Mediaeval Times once and had fun. 

As long as you don't have expectations of wild, natural beaches without highrises and cranes, the construction kind that is, in your range of vision (aside from the parks), and don't expect tasteful, upscale-looking controlled development like HH, you can enjoy yourself. I haven't seen litter on the beaches themselves, and if you like shark's teeth, we found about 40 over New Year's, though they're not as plentiful as in years past.

Have you been to Duck NC? That town is very pretty, and has some great access to areas for birding, kayaking etc. Between the 2 destinations, it may be more to your taste.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 14, 2006)

*SC timeshares*

Carol,

Have you been to Hilton Head Island?  - If not, I think HHI would be more to your liking for what you describe.  Several areas on the island for excellent birding and it's almost 14 miles of beaches will certainly allow you to find an uncrowded spot, even during the peak summer months.

Also Pinckney Island National Refuge (between HHI and the mainland) is outstanding for hiking and birding. Here's the link for Pinckney Island National Refuge Info 

If you go to HHI, also check out Fish Haul Creek Park on Beach City Road
Fish Haul Creek Park & HHI Map 

Enjoy your trip, whatever your decision

Richard


----------



## Patri (Jan 15, 2006)

Wild Wing Resort in Conway is about 10 miles away. Surrounded by golf courses and parks. Not many amenities, but quiet. It has reviews on TUG.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 16, 2006)

We also like Hilton Head Island and especailly Sea Pines Plantation.  Quiet!
Bikes trails are all over the HHI and bird watching would be enjoyable.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 16, 2006)

*we like seawatch in mb*

If you really want to got to MB, try the Seawatch.. I found it to be very nice and  had enough privacy....away from the downtown area but overall MB is a busy place !! I agree with the others, HHI is quieter , more nature , etc...


----------



## Carol C (Jan 17, 2006)

Thank you all. I've been to HHI more  times than I can count. And I just took an off-season Last Call trip to Edisto in SC...talk about laid back and quiet! Having said that, studying the map it seems Myrtle is a direct shot east from where I live, and I'm betting I can drive there in 5 hours or less (as opposed to the 6 hrs it takes for me to drive to HHI or Edisto). So, for a quick Last Call jaunt for just a long weekend, I'm thinking Myrtle might be the best option for us. And yet I'd like "quiet Myrtle",  if there is such a thing! So keep those ideas coming...I'm making a list of Myrtle resorts to try. Thanks again!


----------



## aka95 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Sands Beach Club is quiet*

Carol,

If you like quiet, try the Sands Beach Club in North Myrtle Beach. It is located in the Arcadian Shores area of North Myrtle Beach and quite a ways off of Highway 17 and at the very end of Lake Arrowhead Road.

The beach in front of the Sands Beach Club is very secluded because it is the last building at that end of the beach. All of the rooms in the Phase 2 building are 2 BR/2BA direct oceanfront.

The rooms are not gold crown but have been upgraded to RID status after undergoing major renovations 2 years ago. We stayed there right after the renovations were complete and had the greatest time! We found it to be very secluded at that end of the beach. It was really great.


----------



## shagnut (Jan 17, 2006)

Carol, you know how much I like No Myrtle Beach but most of the nature is on the very far end of So MB. You have Brookgreen Gardens and right across the street is the state park. Lots of marsh, birds, etc. I think you'd like to see this.  shaggy


----------



## skibum (Jan 18, 2006)

Check out Southbeach resort, located in south mb and very close to the state park.


----------



## Carol C (Jan 18, 2006)

aka95 said:
			
		

> Carol,
> 
> If you like quiet, try the Sands Beach Club in North Myrtle Beach. It is located in the Arcadian Shores area of North Myrtle Beach and quite a ways off of Highway 17 and at the very end of Lake Arrowhead Road.
> 
> ...



Thank you! Sounds like exactly  what I would want. Btw how are things in PG Cty? I used to live there...miss it  alot!

Thanks everyone else, Shaggy and everyone who replied. I have direction now! Shag on people!


----------



## Moosie (Jan 18, 2006)

Agree about Sands Beach Club.  Stayed there last Novemeber and loved the location.

Close enough to just about anything, but  removed from the hustle bustle.

Corner ocean front 2BR was great.   Yes, not GC but on the Ocean!  It is on a great part of the beach. The Arrow Head River flows out to the ocean there, and it is great to watch the change as the tides come and go.  The birds changed with the tides too.

Also, great for people watching, as they decided to cross over or not to the other part of beach!   All from your balcony.

While I like the peace and quiet of HHI, it was good to visit MB in a quiet time.  Don't think I'd like it during prime time at all.


----------

